# got it back



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

some good news to the atv world.

brute force that was purchased with bad cashiers check 7-25-11, in kentucky, was recovered in picayune ms. last night, an the thief is in the care of the local police, he had run it on ebay for sale an posted several pics of the bike, an a member of the other forum reconized it , an posted the listing, the owner said the guy was wanted in 6 states,an the fbi was looking for him, so maybe this will snowball an get to the main sourse of all that crap an get these theaves off the streets


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great news. Glad that worked out for you. Kinda funny how I just came across this thread and I just finished typing out a PM for you regarding a check before I saw this lol.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I saw that on the other site. Nothing worse than a thief and we had a ring of them here at one time. Dude's got busted and come to find out about it, I knew one of the SOB's. An old aquaintance who use to be into drag racing. Never held down a job and drained his grandfather dry being the bum he was. They went to the wrong town and stole a ATV from the local police investigators neighbor. This same guy is the one who told me at my camp that they busted his arse. Man they were stealing anything that wasn't nailed down and had 4 wheels. Mowers, ATV, UTV's you name it. Oh and with that....
"Hey Candybar, how's the service in jail"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! Glad they are starting to catch these arse's....


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

some people are just to stupid to be criminals....Case in point

Girl steals checks from her uncle. Goes to Wal-Mart and buys groceries plus beer.
At Wal-Mart you have to provide proof of age. They write your birth date on the check. When the bank calls about a check wriiten on an account that has been closed for months the Uncle goes to see about it. One look at the check and he recognizes the birth date. BUSTED

Girl get a job at a convienence store and decides she and her boyfriend should steal cigarettes from the store. Knothead the camera's caught you in action and your too stupid to realize it. BUSTED again

SAME girl and yes too stupid to be a criminal!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome news! That actually happened real close to here. I even "thought" I may have seen that Brute the very day that happened.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

It's always a good thing when the perps are caught.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

FYI... I found it Nothing more special then a man reunited with hi brute


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> FYI... I found it Nothing more special then a man reunited with hi brute


you are exattly right tbr , it was your good eyes


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

awsome you got back and hope they fry his arse


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

update , reported this guy has a used car lot i pisayune , name paul bryant email [email protected], probly going to turn out that he was a victum of the guy that got in in the first place , but if you have done buss with him you might want to doublecheck your vin numbers


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:goodnews::all around


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

update --turns out the car dealer in ms was the so to speak outlet store for the stolen property, an apparantly he rolled on the supplier of said property so now he has been caught also, more of them off the streets (thats a good thing), if any of you out there have had stuff stolen you might want to check this out as they worked several states


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey I am the guy who got the fake cashiers check and got my brute stolen in Kentucky. My bike has been recovered hopefully get it back soon. THANKS ALOT FOR EVERYONE'S HELP!!!!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

proud to see you here


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is my baby!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

rmax said:


> proud to see you here




^^^^^ X2!!! You'll love this place!


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Still going to resale it when I get it back it only has 20 hrs on it. I have a 2011 rzr now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish I could buy it from you for real. I love the dark blue.


----------



## Klink82 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hopefully will be for sale again soon!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

About time you get on the "Reak Kawie Forum" Lol. Glad you finally got it back, sure is a beauty.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

that thing has had pictures all over the canada buy and sell websites, kijiji, craigslist, etc! was only $2580 with low miles!


----------

